# Newbies @ Tandem



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

So my wife got the idea to buy a budget tandem and convinced me to get one.
We purchased the Kent Gran Concor 700c RS Rd Line, 21 speed Shimano Revo Shift system. I have been riding fine Columbus steel road bikes like the Masi and the Gios ever since 1973. My overall first impression at this budget steel tandem riding experience: freaking rewarding! We swapped the cheap platform pedals for the Nashbar aluminum "Look" style pedals, and my wife is new to road biking. We were averaging about 22-23 MPH on the flats and against a 10 MPH headwind. The high tension steel frame is a very pretty candy red, clear coat, wet and sexy color. Thje Vitesse saddles are super comfortable. We replaced the 700x38 cheap looking stock white wall tires with the Nasbar sleek 700x35 tires with the yellow N logo. This tandem delivered a fast steady ride, with precise shifting on the Shimano handlebar mounted Revo Shift system. The aluminum cranks look cheap, but for a total delivery price of $269.00, not bad at all. My wife was not even wearing her cleats, and we still manage to rev up some decent speeds. I was not expecting this kind of experience! Bottom line, in my opinion, you can get a similar training experience to a fine road bike on this budget tandem, and you get to please your significant other while getting a decent workout. We will definitely will be investing more quality time together on our Kent tandem. Than you Walmart. :thumbsup: ru1-2cycle


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

Freaking unbelievable experience.


----------

